# The truth behind " HOTMIAMISTYLES"



## internetchick (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought some might be interested in this, since a lot of gurus are pushing this stuff.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow. It's really interesting to see the backstage of stuff for free reviews, this company is just full of BS, and all they managed to do is give her more publicity than the original video could have gotten would they have simply accepted the truth about their products. Honesty doesn't pay nowadays.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont get why companies do this because it just turns people off.


----------



## GlamourIsLife (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah i saw this a few days ago.. i suspected as much with a lot of reviewers.. i just feel bad for her horrible experience. shes pretty cool


----------



## sooperficial (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't see what the appeal of a store like hotmiamistyles is. Can't cheaply made ill-fitting knock off's be bought in any town?


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 30, 2010)

I always felt like their clothes were less than anything special. I've browsed their site before and everything looks cheap-hooker-sluty type of clothes.

It's super unprofessional of them to have done this. and all they did was give her even more publicity than ever. she made that video and now everyone knows about what happened! now they're DEFINITELY going to have to "fire" people because sales have decreased dramatically. LMAO.. that's what they get!


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 20, 2014)

I recently purchased from Hot Miami Styles and everything has been fantastic. I have ordered 10+ bandage dresses from this place and have had no issues, let alone tribulations. They shipped everything very quick too and the clothing was/is in great condition. I see that this review is from 2010. It's 2014, so in Hot Miami Styles' defense I can honestly say as a customer they have changed since the review.


----------



## SassySwag (Feb 21, 2014)

Never heard of this site. I may go check it out.


----------

